# Very bad news



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

The vet has just rang to tell me that Millie has just passed away. I am so upset and can't stop crying. My precious little sweet Millie who I loved so very much. I can't believe it. She was the most precious little thing and I can't believe she is gone. It hurts so much to know she is gone and I will miss her running up to me as soon as I come into the shed and always looking food, strokes and rubs. She was cheeky, beautiful, greedy  and the most adorable little rabbit that I could ever ask for. I will miss her so very much.
I suppose I can feel proud as I took her out of that rescue where she had very little chance of getting a home because of her age and her dental problems. So she spent 7 months with me, where she was loved, spoilt and pampered. She got to live with Pickles and Amos and was always being groomed by my Amos and cuddled up to either one of them. She had a fantastic home to live in and I think her last days were very happy ones.
I wonder if my own vet had asked me to come in to see them Wednesday and Thursday instead of giving me medicine - would they have found out what was going on. I can't believe she is gone and I honestly did not expect this. I feel so lost and sad. I will miss so very much.
Jacqui


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

oh no!

so sorry to hear that.. you did everything you could.

binky free ...


----------



## MoonStr80 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm deeply sorry please know Millie will always be in your heart take a look at this vidoe Rainbow Bridge The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Hun! HUGS! x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you so very much for the messages. I just can't stop crying. It's so difficult to lose a pet. I really appreciate then video moon - thank you.
Jacqui


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your news. You did your very best for Millie. Binky free little bun x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Jax i am so so sorry to hear this, Millie sounded like an incredible bunny and I know you will miss her dearly. You gave her so much love and affection and so did Pickles and Amos, I'm sure she was extremely happy to have known what that love feels like.

Sending you a big hug, its so awful losing a pet-its so heartbreaking but I'm sure pickles and Amos will help you through it


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

im so very sorry for your loss  its so hard to lose any pet, but its sounds like she had a really good life while she was with you. binky free precious little millie xxx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Millie had a fabulous life with you, Pickles and Amos.

Sleep tight little one x x x


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry for your lose. I can feel your sorrow that how we feel when someone lovely passed away. When I was thirteen my beautiful rabbit (Bunny) said goodbye to me for always. On that day I feel that my heartbeat had gone.
Still, I miss him. 
I know, it's very bad for you. But, don't worry; now God will take care of her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh noooo, I'm so sorry jax, sending loads of hugs your way.

Did the vet tell you what was going on? 


Binky free and the bridge little Millie xxx


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Millie, sleep well little one x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks All. They did not know what was wrong with Millie. She did have an enlarged kidney. I really should have asked if her blood results were. The out of hours vet is in a vets surgery but both of them are different companies. So I can't ring them today as they won't have Millie's details. I will ring tonight when the out of hours vet is on and see if there were any results.
Jacqui


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Jaxs she seemed like such a character. Thank you for showing her love, freedom and friends. I'm sure she was very happy with you


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im so so sorry to hear this huni, she was a beautiful bun and im 100% sure you made her so happy.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

As I said this morning Jax, she was very much loved by you and your other babies and had a great few months  
You did all you could taking her to the emergency vets at 10pm, and keeping on at the vets that she wasn't right, just not to be 

Sleep tight little one. Binky free at Rainbow Bridge x x x 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your support with the loss of my wee Millie. It hurts so much to know that she is gone. When I go into the shed and she doesn't come pounding up to meet me, I feel so empty. Gosh I have started myself off again crying. I think Pickles and Amos are ok - but I don't know wha tto look for to see if they are missing her. At least they have each other.

I told myself when I rescued Millie that if anything happened to any one of my bunnies - that I would get another from the rescue, but one, like my beautiful Millie, that no one will wants to adopt - bunny with medical problems or disabilities. My knowing what a wonderful last 7 months Millie had in her life, pleases me so much and encourages me to do it for another bunny. Millie could have been stuck in the rescue all that time and never received my love or love from my bunnies.

The only problem with me rescuing sick animals is that I am an extremely sensitive person and when a pet is sick or passes - I don't cope very well with it. However, I have felt since I adopted Millie that this is what I want to do. It will be very hard, I know .... but rewarding for me too. I don't intend to rescue another any time soon - but when I decide I am ready, then that's what I hope to do.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you sound like a very strong person to me jaxs! as you have said its highly upsetting but at the same time so rewarding to take on a problematic bunny


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think you gave Millie the best 7 months of her life, she sounds like she was very well cared for and much loved by you. Its hard to say goodbye but it sounds like you did what you could and im sure she knows how much you and the other bunnies loved her. Im really sorry for your loss.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Emzy - I think in the area of animals - I definitely am not strong lol. We are all animal lovers here and of course it's just awful to lose them, but I really do go overboard. At the end of the day though - I have no children of my own, so my pets are like my children. I should let myself grieve and all that that entails instead of beating myself up for being so upset.

I will see when I am ready to try another bunny from the rescue. Probably take a few months and then of course I have to see if the rescue has any ill/disabled bunnies.

Thanks again all x
Jacqui


----------

